# Building Website, Help :D



## slyfox2151 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Hey,



im going to be building a new website witch i have not done since high school.... some 4-5 years ago.
i will be using http://www.justhost.com to host the website with a .com.au domain im buying else ware.



without going into details it will be an ART gallery. obviously this means a lot of pictures will be hosted and im planning on putting links to You tube videos instead of hosting those myself as well.





now i have a fair idea of the layout i want however i have no idea how i should go about creating it, should i use there Site builder and templates... or is there a better way to go about it.
i would like a menu with pop out sub menu's..... say Artist would pop out to a  click able liar of artists names that would take you to there page.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2011)

If your going to be putting up many pictures, are you going to allow people to join and discuss these pictures? If so you may want to look at WordPress or Joomla. Wordpress in included in Fantistico at Justhost. 

there are hundreds of tutorials online for WordPress, and it really isn't tough to learn and use. There are thousands of themes and widgets for WordPress as well.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> If your going to be putting up many pictures, are you going to allow people to join and discuss these pictures? If so you may want to look at WordPress or Joomla. Wordpress in included in Fantistico at Justhost.
> 
> there are hundreds of tutorials online for WordPress, and it really isn't tough to learn and use. There are thousands of themes and widgets for WordPress as well.



not likely, 

most communication will be handled via facebook or email.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ah I see. Maybe do a simple HTML site? Don't know if you know how to code in HTML or not, but that would be the easiest I would imagine. Maybe just install a photo gallery into the code. Either a photo gallery or get a flash player for the photo's.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would not use word press as it is one of the most hacked cms's there is. You could make what you need with a basic Dreamweaver template or Nuke Evo.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bump,

still looking for advice


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 18, 2011)

You're probably better off using their Site builder then


----------

